# Australian Funnel Web spider



## Benny (Mar 23, 2013)

One of the world's most dangerous mygalomorphae . She's still a juvie though but very aggressive. 















:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Big B (Mar 24, 2013)

She is beautiful, I want one....Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## aSpiderificGirl (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful! Please keep us updated on her progress!


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 24, 2013)

She's very nice, good pics thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Rebecca74 (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I heard somewhere that only humans are affected by it's bite and that for other animals it's just like an annoying but harmless bite?  I think they're fascinating and amazing but I'm bloody glad I'm down south in Gippsland and not in their habitat.  I prefer my big hairy harmless huntsmans!


----------



## JZC (Mar 24, 2013)

Very cool spider, and I will applaud your bravery, but be careful! Correct me if I am wrong, but can't a bite from these guys be potentially fatal?


----------



## BobGrill (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes a bite could be potentially fatal, but there is an antivenom and considering the OP lives in Australia, I imagine they wouldn't have too much difficulty getting access to it. And I believe their venom is for whatever reason harmless to a lot of animals, but is very dangerous to humans and primates. Good luck, and I don't think I have to tell you to be very careful  Just curious, how fast is she?


----------



## buddah4207 (Mar 24, 2013)

She is gorgeous! And a little intimidating....


----------



## Benny (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for viewing the pics guys!She is busy building her burrow at the moment.











Will post more so stay tuned! 
They can get very skittish sometimes so it is necessary to always keep calm when working with these. And yes there venom is extremely potent to primates and humans but doesn't effect dogs,cats etc although it evolved over 40 million years ago. Quite a coincidence isn't it? This particular species is from the Queensland/New south wales border and are known to grow larger than the Sydney Funnel Webs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebecca74 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow!  Looks like Shelob in her lair from LOTR.


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 25, 2013)

Just to clarify, it is the males that are dangerous to humans, females have not been shown to have the same effects. Quite strange considering it is usually the opposite. It is one of the reasons they are so dangerous though. Females stay at home and rarely encounter people, males go searching for mates and run into people all the time.


----------



## Benny (Mar 26, 2013)

Ciphor said:


> Just to clarify, it is the males that are dangerous to humans, females have not been shown to have the same effects. Quite strange considering it is usually the opposite. It is one of the reasons they are so dangerous though. Females stay at home and rarely encounter people, males go searching for mates and run into people all the time.


 This only applies to Sysney Funnel Webs where the males contain a special protein in their venom. The Northern Tree Dwelling Funnel Webs can grow up to 100mm and the female are more or at least have the same potency as the males as are with other FWs in the "hadronyche" genus. The most dangerous are :
-tree dwelling FWs (formidabilis and cerberae) female and male
- toowoomba FW (infensa) female and male
-male Sydney FW.
The female FWs although haven't killed anyone are still considered medically significant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 26, 2013)

Benny said:


> This only applies to Sysney Funnel Webs where the males contain a special protein in their venom. The Northern Tree Dwelling Funnel Webs can grow up to 100mm and the female are more or at least have the same potency as the males as are with other FWs in the "hadronyche" genus. The most dangerous are :
> -tree dwelling FWs (formidabilis and cerberae) female and male
> - toowoomba FW (infensa) female and male
> -male Sydney FW.
> The female FWs although haven't killed anyone are still considered medically significant.


I did not know that, ty. I actually miss-read and thought he was posting a Sydney funnel web, in re-reading the title I see it says Australian funnel web.

Out of curiosity, is there any research or studies available that discuss what you are mentioning above? I have most subscriptions, so if you got a location of the research that would be great!


----------



## Jacobospider5 (Mar 26, 2013)

Without a doubt my favorite species of spiders, I cant wait to own one in the future


----------



## The Snark (Mar 26, 2013)

Ciphor said:


> I did not know that, ty. I actually miss-read and thought he was posting a Sydney funnel web, in re-reading the title I see it says Australian funnel web.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there any research or studies available that discuss what you are mentioning above? I have most subscriptions, so if you got a location of the research that would be great!


Everything Aus. funnel web. They also have been very helpful and cooperative in fielding questions.
http://www.australianmuseum.net.au/Funnel-web-Spiders-Group

PS I adore the slap shot they take at creationism on that page.


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 26, 2013)

The Snark said:


> Everything Aus. funnel web. They also have been very helpful and cooperative in fielding questions.
> http://www.australianmuseum.net.au/Funnel-web-Spiders-Group
> 
> PS I adore the slap shot they take at creationism on that page.


TY I've seen this site. I'm looking more for the research papers around toxicology, the type of stuff they don't usually publish


----------



## Benny (Mar 27, 2013)

There are many threads here where Steve Nunn explains the various species (and venom) of FWs. Trust me this guy is an expert!

---------- Post added 03-27-2013 at 04:17 PM ----------

Here is a pic of one of her "feeding frenzies". There are 7 pinheads mushed up between her fangs.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 27, 2013)

Ciphor said:


> TY I've seen this site. I'm looking more for the research papers around toxicology, the type of stuff they don't usually publish


Overview: http://www.cell.com/structure/retrieve/pii/S0969212697003018
The whole nine yards: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S001457939701452X

If you want to do your own research your key words would be: core beta region, cystine knot, + neurotoxic polypeptides
Also, you might want to zap the people at the U of Sydney, Pharmacology and Bio-Chem depts.


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 27, 2013)

The Snark said:


> Overview: http://www.cell.com/structure/retrieve/pii/S0969212697003018
> The whole nine yards: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S001457939701452X
> 
> If you want to do your own research your key words would be: core beta region, cystine knot, + neurotoxic polypeptides
> Also, you might want to zap the people at the U of Sydney, Pharmacology and Bio-Chem depts.


Thanks again Snark  but also have seen that one, its on _Atrax robustus_ only. I'm pretty familiar with the study and research on that venom, I'm looking more specifically for some research on the other species in this genus.

Benny, just to clarify, I don't doubt what you say in the least. I'm genuinely very intrigued by the fact females in other species of the genus display a more potent toxin then the female _A. robustus_. Generally with venomous spider families and genus, you see consistency in the potency of males and females, like in the case of black widows. If you guys don't have any research I could read on it, no worries, was just asking in case you did 

Benny, does the spider burrow deep or shallow? Does it actually make a funnel-web?


----------



## advan (Mar 27, 2013)

Ciphor said:


> Thanks again Snark  but also have seen that one, its on _Atrax robustus_ only. I'm pretty familiar with the study and research on that venom, I'm looking more specifically for some research on the other species in this genus.
> 
> Benny, just to clarify, I don't doubt what you say in the least. I'm genuinely very intrigued by the fact females in other species of the genus display a more potent toxin then the female _A. robustus_. Generally with venomous spider families and genus, you see consistency in the potency of males and females, like in the case of black widows. If you guys don't have any research I could read on it, no worries, was just asking in case you did
> 
> Benny, does the spider burrow deep or shallow? Does it actually make a funnel-web?


I'm sure Steve could point you in the right direction for papers. PM me for his email.

Here's a small breakdown from him.  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?4018-Funnel-Web-Spideys&p=38288&viewfull=1#post38288

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ciphor (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey Thanks, he actually cited the material on that post so that is a start, I'm sure I can find it now.

TY guys for all the info, very appreciative. Great topic, sorry if I derailed it in any way. Pretty jealous of the aussie mygalids!  Ours are all boring and lame, you guys have all the huge insane and even colorful ones.


----------



## Benny (Mar 28, 2013)

They burrow just about as deep as trapdoors. They usually build a Y shaped borrow with two entrances but one Hadronyche Infensa I've kept built cocoons instead of burrows.
From what I've heard the Hadronyche Formidabilis (northern tree dweller) burrow extremely deep.

P.S. I'll try get some "venom' shots for you guys


----------



## Benny (Apr 1, 2013)

Treat yourselves to some more photos.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 1, 2013)

How is she as far as speed goes? Comparable to an OBT or Pokie?


----------



## antinous (Apr 1, 2013)

Really beautiful spider! I remember being fascinated by them as a kid!


----------



## Benny (Apr 1, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> How is she as far as speed goes? Comparable to an OBT or Pokie?


I have not worked with any non-australian Tarantulas before. But as far as speed goes they are highly unpredictable and strike at lightening speed. It important to be calm when working with them. They can't climb smooth surfaces though.  You can feel the sheer force of their power when they strike (often repeatedly) and they don't let go. Lab test have shown that their downwards strike can break the spine of a mouse. They have also been known to penetrate toenails and even leather boots. I am not exaggerating anything here, FWs are really THAT powerful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebecca74 (Apr 2, 2013)

Look at the size of those fangs.  I reckon they would pack an extremely painful stabbing bite.


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 2, 2013)

Benny said:


> I have not worked with any non-australian Tarantulas before. But as far as speed goes they are highly unpredictable and strike at lightening speed. It important to be calm when working with them. They can't climb smooth surfaces though.  You can feel the sheer force of their power when they strike (often repeatedly) and they don't let go. Lab test have shown that their downwards strike can break the spine of a mouse. They have also been known to penetrate toenails and even leather boots. I am not exaggerating anything here, FWs are really THAT powerful.


Hexathelids are scary fast and unpredictable. Totally clumsy and sloppy, but that is a part of their unpredictability. I've only messed around with some _Macrothele spp._ but I can only imagine how quick and crazy your giant Australian species are. Do yours ever sprint around the cage almost jumping when they hit the enclosure side?


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 2, 2013)

Benny said:


> I have not worked with any non-australian Tarantulas before. But as far as speed goes they are highly unpredictable and strike at lightening speed. It important to be calm when working with them. They can't climb smooth surfaces though.  You can feel the sheer force of their power when they strike (often repeatedly) and they don't let go. Lab test have shown that their downwards strike can break the spine of a mouse. They have also been known to penetrate toenails and even leather boots. I am not exaggerating anything here, FWs are really THAT powerful.


So sorta like an OBT  Only not as good of climbers.


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 2, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> So sorta like an OBT  Only not as good of climbers.


My OBT's have all been pretty predictable. They run, then stop and defend, then run. My Hexathelid was random. He would pull out fangs before he stopped running almost like a running attack. He would bounce off walls into defensive posture then turn and run randomly. If my Hexathelids could climb smooth glass, I wouldn't own one lol. IDK, I guess if you haven't owned one, it's hard to describe their unpredictability.


----------



## BobGrill (Apr 2, 2013)

I have no desire to own anything that could kill me  I have nothing against those who do, but I'll just stick with OBTs, H. Lividums, and Pokies if I want something that really scares me.


----------



## Ciphor (Apr 2, 2013)

BobGrill said:


> I have no desire to own anything that could kill me  I have nothing against those who do, but I'll just stick with OBTs, H. Lividums, and Pokies if I want something that really scares me.


I don't think _Macrothele_ is considered deadly, it just would not be a pleasant bite. I'm sure the LD50 is pretty close to OBT and Pokie. Honestly, some pokies are pretty scary and the bite reports sound like some close calls.


----------



## Rebecca74 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ciphor said:


> I did not know that, ty. I actually miss-read and thought he was posting a Sydney funnel web, in re-reading the title I see it says Australian funnel web.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is there any research or studies available that discuss what you are mentioning above? I have most subscriptions, so if you got a location of the research that would be great!


I miss read it as well and just remembered something from maybe around 25 years back.  My parents live out in the bush in far east Gippsland (Victoria).  My mother was out in the yard digging around and I'm pretty sure she dug up one of these by accicent and nearly got bitten.  I remember dad catching it and bringing it in for us to look at as a warning and it was a large black shiney spider that had burrowed into the ground.  I actually think it was one of these guys.


----------



## Benny (Apr 4, 2013)

It could be a Hadronyche modesta. They are the ones that live in Victoria and are considered one the more "harmless" (should still go to hospital if bitten) FWs as their venom is one of the least potent in the Hadronyche species. However, it could also be a hadronyche cerberea (not sure if the species go that far south) and they are the southern tree dwelling FWs that are one of most venomous species of FWs. Their venom is somewhat different to other FWs and have a high severe envenomation rate  (75 percent) and one bite case had to be injected with multiple doses of SYD FW anti-venom. But I doubt the one your father found was this species.


----------

